

Ask HN: Anyone tracking statistics on resets for Heartbleed? - egsec

It would be interesting to track if user&#x27;s really care about security. If you run a site which was affected by heartbleed and you sent out an email informing users to change their passwords, it would be interesting in a week, and also a month from now, how many users changed their passwords. Also, if you didn&#x27;t sent out a disclosure email or were not affected, how many users change their password in this week and this month?
======
voltagex_
I'm also interested on stats for certificates being reissued - I forgot to
grab my bank's cert fingerprint yesterday before they patched (and hopefully
reissued).

